# Wine glasses



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Quick question on mating the wood to the glass. I'm making some for my son and his fiance for Christmas. I was thinking I should sand the glass stems to get better adhesion between the two. I will be using an epoxy to do this. Any suggestions on the type of epoxy.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I glue them in with clear silicone caulking. It holds very well. I have never sanded them. What I prefer is to buy whole goblets and cut the stems off myself. that way I can leave a little longer stem than the ones you buy from the turning supply houses.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks John. I was thinking epoxy and never thought about silicone.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

you can buy really nice glasses for dirt at a second hand store


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Nate Bos said:


> you can buy really nice glasses for dirt at a second hand store


I bought this time from Craftsupply but I will be looking for glasses at the second hand stores. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Clear silicone stays flexible and bonds to glass really well. I use it to bond my hand mirrors in and when I get a broken one back I have to literally chisel the glass out. My sister has 2 of my goblets and they are about 10 years old. I don't know how often she uses them however but they are still holding up.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

John I have been out of the glass business for a few years but silicone had been known to eat silvering off mirrors. Mirror mastic is what I think the product was called that was safe for mirrors. I am sure someone will jump in and say silicone is used on car side mirrors all the time... not a standard mirror. Sorry to jump in on your post like that, I have used epoxy on the few glasses I have done. I think epoxy might be easier to clean off glass. I cut the stems off also to the length I want and a belt sander will work to smooth or tapper the stem tip, just don't get it to hot when sanding.


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

I tested many different glues and one of the best I've found is E6000 sold at craft places including walmart. I don't sand the glass(stem) but I do wipe it down with rubbing alcohol. Watch when you purchase this glue though it comes in black and clear.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been making mirrors for 25 years and haven't had a problem. The clear silicone caulking that I buy at the Hardware store looks, smells and probably tastes just like the stuff I bought from the glass shop for gluing mirrors. Damaging the silver was something I worried about but it has been a non problem


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just curious, what are you guys using to cut the stems?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a Dremel with a cutoff wheel to scratch it all the way around and then break it off.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Good discussion guys. I'm making the bases out of walnut and I hope to have them done this weekend. I have an aerosol can of clear RTV silicone that I will use.


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

I also use a dremel with the cut off blade. I never need to break it though, once or twice around and it gives a nice clean cut


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I use my tile saw, it's fast when you have a couple of dozen glasses to cut.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

prestonbill said:


> Good discussion guys. I'm making the bases out of walnut and I hope to have them done this weekend. I have an aerosol can of clear RTV silicone that I will use.


Mind posting a few pics of them when you are done?


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

I will post them when I'm done if all goes well. o)}}}}


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's some I did out of Banksia pods. Not sure I have any photos of the other ones. They are usually last minute gifts and I don't have time to shoot them.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

john .... WOW!


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow is right. Those are really cool John.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

And so simple. Just put a Banksia pod between centers. Move it around a little until you get the largest parts spinning reasonably true. Then turn a tenon on what will be the bottom. You'll have to leave a small tenon since it's between centers. On my chucks you can leave a tenon up to 3/4" and still stick it inside the chuck so I don't cut this small tenon off. 
Then chuck it up in a chuck. Drill a hole large enough to fit the cutoff stem of your goblet. If you have one of the goblets that doesn't have a stem skip this step. Then I turn the shape that will fit the bottom of the goblet and if I have to enlarge or shape the drilled hole to fit the stem better. 
Then just turn the stem portion. I wanted the natural edge of the Banksia but you could turn it down if you want. Once that's all done and sanded turn the bottom of the goblet stem body. I start off with a parting tools and then clean it up with the toe of my skew. If your not good at that just go ahead and part it off. Clean up the bottom with sanding discs either in a chuck in your headstock or in your drill press. 
Then glue the goblet in with Clear Silicone Caulking or E6000.


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

John Lucas; those are quite unique, wish I had some of that Banksia pod kickin around. I like using spalted wood for my wine glasses but sometimes that can be a pain finding just the right piece that isn't rotten.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can buy Banksia pods at a lot of different places. I got my latest ones from http://bigmonklumber.com/ last time I was at a symposium and Pete and his wife were there. 
The same technique will work with limb stock that is dry. Leave the natural bark edge on the top and bottom or just one place. 
The best looking ones I've seen were turned from Burl but heck if I could afford that I'd buy really nice goblets.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay I got them done. They are made with walnut and to me look good.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful! Very nice transition and overall look!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I agree Bill, they look very good. Smooth transition between the walnut and the glass. :thumbsup:

I am impressed at how you managed to turn the glass parts. :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice job


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

nicely done, Bill!


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Dave you need really really really hot sharp tools and then it is easy. :laughing:


----------

